# Cruze delete



## GSXR (Aug 7, 2018)

Do I have to do something with the vacuum lines that went on the dpf? Don’t think I should have to but just questioning anything right now


----------



## craigscruze (Aug 24, 2018)

I did a delete last i, I had the same wires unplugged. It did start and run fine. It did however throw codes for the throttle and egr. I plugged them back in and reset codes. car seems to run great. and no codes now. I didn't really have any instructions to follow. but so far so good. I would unhook battery for a few minutes and see if it will start. sometimes things get confused or the tune didn't take. i left vac lines unhooked btw.


----------



## GSXR (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks for the reply I just installed stock software and turned the key and no codes are showing shouldnt it throw some codes or am I wrong?


----------



## GSXR (Aug 7, 2018)

Would it matter if the egr is open or closed?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

GSXR said:


> Would it matter if the egr is open or closed?


I would assume so. 
But I don't know if it could flow enough low oxygen exhaust to prevent the car from running.


----------



## craigscruze (Aug 24, 2018)

have you tried reloading the new tune?


----------



## GSXR (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes I’ve tried the new tune


----------



## GSXR (Aug 7, 2018)

Figured it out thank you for the help guys.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

GSXR said:


> Figured it out thank you for the help guys.


For those (me) who may travel this path in the future, what was the fix?


----------



## GSXR (Aug 7, 2018)

Know you probably herd it from other threads but it is defiantly worth doing if you plan on doing it. Drove it around tonight and let me tell you it’s like a different car really woke it up. The install is pretty straight forward besides the hiccup I had. I triple checked everything I did, bolts clamp electrical connections etc.. and everything looked fine so all I could see it being was the tune, and I believe it was. I don’t think it was accepting the tune properly. I actually put it back to stock tune then put the new tune in 3 times. After the 3rd time it fired up no codes, wish I could tell you why that was but I’m not entirely sure ecm was just not happy. Running great can’t wait to see how mpg is I can keep you updated if you’d like any questions you got if you do it feel free to ask


----------



## kdsmalljr (Jul 12, 2016)

Did you buy the restrictor plate and bypass tube, as well? Does the new tune leave the computer alone except for the pollution controls? If a mechanic reads the computer through the OBD connection, will they be able to identify any problems other than the pollution controls? My plan is to do it, but, couldn't get a straight answer from the company on this one. Thanks.


----------



## Mike14CTD (Sep 9, 2019)

Did you just run the "CRZRACE" again 3 times and it eventually took. I am having the same issues as your original post and keep running the tune but nothing taking so far.


----------



## miyagi (Sep 11, 2018)

I did the pdf & egr delete yesterday. Plugged in oz tuner, went to (CRZRACE tune) first, but I get this in the process.....05 fault aborted error: $0540 (incompatible operating system) . Tried the(FULL1 stocktune), error: $0281 (no data received). I'm lost!!! No instructions , called online supplier company for help. They are calling OZ & wil get back....$1300 for this delete.... hope it works


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

miyagi said:


> I did the pdf & egr delete yesterday. Plugged in oz tuner, went to (CRZRACE tune) first, but I get this in the process.....05 fault aborted error: $0540 (incompatible operating system) . Tried the(FULL1 stocktune), error: $0281 (no data received). I'm lost!!! No instructions , called online supplier company for help. They are calling OZ & wil get back....$1300 for this delete.... hope it works


Did you try unplugging the OBD II connection, turn off ignition for a couple minutes then restart the process again?


----------

